# 2007 Ford Utility Body Truck for Sale



## greenworldh2o (Dec 3, 2008)

2007 Ford F350 Crew Cab DRW Utility Body 4x4
6.0 Diesel 
Blizzard 810 Power Plow
Smith Stainless Steel Electric Salter with extensions and cover
New Poly Fuel Tank
New Injectors (Original Tank Rusted and clogged injectors so had to change)
New Fuel Pump
Slight tear in drivers Seat can see in photos.
Some dings and scratches
113K miles
Upfitter Switches
Everything works like it should.
This truck was a back up plow truck this year that plowed 3x.

Looking for $16,000 obo. Willing to part out salter and plow.

This is my final season plowing so truck has to go. Also have a 2012 Ford F350 Dump 6.2 Gas for sale (41k miles) with Western Plow and Downseaster Stainless Steel Salter, 2006 Chevy 1500 Silverado with Western Plow and Cap & 2005 Ford F350 With Blizzard 810 Power Plow. Will post pics of other trucks soon. Thanks for looking.


----------



## greenworldh2o (Dec 3, 2008)

Price lowered...$14,500 obo...want to move truck...dont need it anymore.


----------

